

Coming to Node.js v0.12: Debug clustered apps with node-inspector, here's how... - jguerrero
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/whats-new-nodejs-v0-12-debugging-clusters/

======
shubhra51
This is awesome. Has always been a pain in v0.10...never knew what was going
on under the hood with clustered processes. Thanks for the work around.
Waiting for 0.12 eagerly. In future, can Node-Inspector be integrated into the
StrongOps console and use on multiple browsers ?

------
bajtos
Node v0.12 will bring other debugger-related improvements too, e.g. ability to
break on uncaught exceptions.

[https://github.com/joyent/node/pull/5713](https://github.com/joyent/node/pull/5713)

